# shapewear



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2009)

Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως κάποιος ή κάποια έχει κατά τύχη ακούσει ή έχει πάρει το αυτί του αν έχει αποδοθεί αυτός ο συγκεντρωτικός όρος στα ελληνικά; Μήπως έχει ακούσει από κάποιον ή κάποια που χρησιμοποιεί αυτά τα είδη και ξέρει πώς τα λένε στην ελληνική αγορά;

Η θεία μου όλα αυτά *λαστέξ* τα λέει, αλλά είναι και 80+ χρονών. Δεν ξέρει από σύγχρονες ορολογίες.

Πάει, δεν θα το γλιτώσω το ξύλο σήμερα.;)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 25, 2009)

Ακόμα και για τη EurLex δεν υπάρχει συγκεντρωτικός όρος: λέγονται κορσέδες και λαστέξ (δηλαδή κορσέδες χωρίς ελάσματα).
Νομίζω ότι αν πεις "κορσέδες και λαστέξ", τα περιλαμβάνεις όλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2009)

Χμμ, και λαστέξ, και κορσέδες!!!

Όμως η συγγραφέας μου επιμένει ότι πρόκειται για το σέξι μυστικό υπερόπλο της σημερινής γυναίκας και υπερόπλο με λαστέξ και κορσέδες μάλλον δεν προκαλεί σωστούς συνειρμούς...

Να το αφήσω ή να λεξιπλάσουμε; Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα χτυπητό στην αγορά;


----------



## stathis (Nov 25, 2009)

Κουπ από δω, κορσέδες από κει... Φιρί φιρί το πας να βγεις κι εσύ από το ντουλάπι! ;)


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2009)

Βρήκα κάτι σε «εσώρουχα σύσφιξης», αλλά, αν δεν μιλάμε για σύσφιξη σχέσεων, έχει κι αυτό κάτι πιεστικό / αγχωτικό.

Θέτω προς αξιολόγηση από το αρμόδιο φύλο: κορμάκια και άλλα εφαρμοστά εσώρουχα (ναι, και μη μας ξενερώνετε με τις λάθος λέξεις σε -εξ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2009)

Αφού μισάνοιξε δειλά-δειλά η σεζόν της λεξιπλασίας, να προτείνω τα *μορφόρουχα*, που πολύ σύντομα θα γίνουν *ομορφόρουχα*.


_*Εμπορευματοκιβώτιο*_ είναι ο ακριβής όρος.


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2009)

Εξωντουλαπιστί :
ατελειοκαλυπτόρουχα ή ατελειοκρυπτέξ, αν προτιμάτε την κατάληξη -εξ | ρουφοκοιλίτσες/πιασιματοκρύπτες/σωσιβιοκαλύπτρες | δηθενκορμάρες

Πιο σοβαρά, αλλά διστακτικά:
1. εφαρμοστά εσώρουχα (που κρύβουν σωματικές ατέλειες)
2. εσώρουχα τονισμού σιλουέτας


----------



## Prwteas (Nov 26, 2009)

Μασαζοκορσές, έχω ακούσει να λέγεται πολλές φορές.
Επίσης θυμάμαι και τα μασαζοκαλσόν Slim. Μεγάλο σουξέ η διαφήμιση τότε στον καιρό της!


----------



## crystal (Nov 26, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι συμφωνώ με την Αλεξάνδρα. Αφήστε που ο κλασικός, μαύρος κορσές προκαλεί ακριβώς τους σωστούς συνειρμούς...
Αν δείτε τα ευρήματα εικόνων για ''κορσέδες'', ο όρος περιλαμβάνει τα πάντα: και τα κορμάκια και τα λαστέξ και οτιδήποτε άλλο σφίγγει το σώμα, χωρίς να είναι απαραίτητα ''γιαγιαδίστικο'' και άχαρο.



> δηθενκορμάρες


----------



## Palavra (Nov 26, 2009)

Έξω από το ντουλάπι, τώρα!


nickel said:


> Θέτω προς αξιολόγηση από το αρμόδιο φύλο: κορμάκια και άλλα εφαρμοστά εσώρουχα (ναι, και μη μας ξενερώνετε με τις λάθος λέξεις σε -εξ).


Λοιπόν, κορμάκι είναι εσώρουχο/εξώρουχο το οποίο είναι ελαστικό και μοιάζει με ολόσωμο μαγιό αλλά δε χρησιμοποιείται για να μαζεύει παχάκια και κοιλίτσες.

Αυτό που ψάχνετε, δόκτωρ, λέγεται λαστέξ ή κορσές, όπως είπαν οι προλαλήσασες (αν και θα προτιμούσα το λαστέξ, γιατί _κορσές_ τώρα τελευταία νομίζω ότι σημαίνει κυρίως αυτά τα εσώρουχα με τα πολλά κορδόνια που τα φοράνε οι γυναίκες και οι άντρες ψάχνουν το manual για να δουν πώς βγαίνουν, ιφ γιου νόου γουάτ άι μιν).
Έμαθα μάλιστα σχετικά πρόσφατα (δηλαδή πριν από 2-3 μήνες που είχα πάει κομμωτήριο και διάβαζα ΟΚ και Hello), ότι αυτά τα λαστέξ τα φοράνε όλες οι δηθενκορμάρες σταρ του Χόλιγουντ κάτω από τις τουαλέτες τους για να τους μαζεύουν παχάκια κτλ.

Σας είπα ότι ο δόχτορας δεσμεύτηκε για βραδιά ανάγνωσης όταν τελειώσει την επιμέλειά του, ε;


----------



## SBE (Nov 26, 2009)

Mα είναι μυστικό υπερόπλο οι κορσέδες και τα λαστέξ, κρύβουν τις ατέλειες, τα ρούχα δείχνουν άψογα και η φέρουσα δείχνει μανεκέν ή έστω σταρ του Χόλυγουντ (οι οποίες φυσικά στο κόκκινο χαλί φοράνε από μέσα όλων των ειδών τα λαστεξοειδή, ειδικά οι πιο γεμάτες οι αυτές που φοράνε τα πιο κολλητά φορέματα). 
Εδώ τελευταία έχει εμφανιστεί μια ακόμα νεότερη λέξη, από την εταιρία που φτιάχνει τα πιο πολλά λαστεξοειδή η οποία λέγεται Spanx, αλλά δε μου αρέσει η μανία των άγγλων να τα κάνουν όλα υποκοριστικά ή εμπορικά ονόματα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 26, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Έξω από το ντουλάπι, τώρα!
> [...]γιατί _κορσές_ τώρα τελευταία νομίζω ότι σημαίνει κυρίως αυτά τα εσώρουχα με τα πολλά κορδόνια που τα φοράνε οι γυναίκες και οι άντρες ψάχνουν το manual για να δουν πώς βγαίνουν, ιφ γιου νόου γουάτ άι μιν).


Εκτός αν είναι κανείς καλός στα παζλ, τα τάνγκραμ, το ξέμπλεγμα καλωδίων και τα συναφή...


Palavra said:


> Έμαθα μάλιστα σχετικά πρόσφατα (δηλαδή πριν από 2-3 μήνες που είχα πάει κομμωτήριο και διάβαζα ΟΚ και Hello), ότι αυτά τα λαστέξ τα φοράνε όλες οι δηθενκορμάρες σταρ του Χόλιγουντ κάτω από τις τουαλέτες τους για να τους μαζεύουν παχάκια κτλ.


Ναι, τώρα σε πιστέψαμε ότι τα 'μαθες όλως τυχαίως κι άθελά σου... Πάντως κι εγώ, περιοδικό μόνο στην αναμονή του κουρέα και του γιατρού προφταίνω να διαβάσω, γμτ!


Palavra said:


> Σας είπα ότι ο δόχτορας δεσμεύτηκε για βραδιά ανάγνωσης όταν τελειώσει την επιμέλειά του, ε;


 
Όχι ανάγνωση, *επίδειξη* θέλουμε! Όλοι μαζί το σύνθημα: Ντισ-πλέι! Ντισ-πλέι!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 26, 2009)

Δύο απορίες έχω, αγαπητέ αποπάνω:
Πρώτον, μα ούτε μια κουβέντα δε θ' αφήσεις να πέσει κάτω;
Δεύτερον, τι ντισπλέι; Περιμένεις να κάνει ισιωτική ο δόχτορας;
Α, και για να ζηλέψετε, εγώ ξέρω τι επιμελείται, χε, χε, χε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 26, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Δεύτερον, τι ντισπλέι; Περιμένεις να κάνει ισιωτική ο δόχτορας;



Κάνουν ισιωτική και στις γενειάδες;


----------



## daeman (Nov 26, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κάνουν ισιωτική και στις γενειάδες;


 
Φαντάσου τι έχουμε να δούμε, όταν μας περιλάβει κι εμάς για τα καλά η βιομηχανία τής _με το ζόρι ομορφιάς_...

@Palavra: 
_α__._ :)
_βου._ Ja, ja! 
_γου._ Ich auch. Ouch!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 27, 2009)

Εγώ συνεισφέρω τις γνώσεις μου που τις έχω αποκτήσει με τόσο κόπο, ξέρεις τι τραβάω 2 φορές το χρόνο που κουρεύομαι; Χελόου για χελόου δεν αφήνω! Εσύ από την άλλη μόνο γλυκά ξερεις να διεκδικείς 
Δόκτωρ, άλλες απορίες δεν έχουμε; :)


----------

